# Spark Plugs...



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

Changing the stock plugs out whats good out there for performance?

Seen NGK which ones?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Spark plugs are spark plugs. Just like ignition coils are ignition coils. There's no "performance gain" unless the existing ones are bad.


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> Spark plugs are spark plugs. Just like ignition coils are ignition coils. There's no "performance gain" unless the existing ones are bad.


yes i know that, my point plugs r bad, which ones r good to buy i used bosch+4 in my truck


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Bosch 4x's are bad juju. Just get Champions or NGKs. Don't worry about the fancy materials like Platinum or Irridium. Copper has the least amount of resistance, and while they may not last for 100,000 miles, they offer a hotter and more consistent spark. Plus, why blow $60 on a set of spark plugs... I learned my lesson on that one.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Isn't the Platinum or Iridium on the on the tip only???...aren't those plugs copper core???...
Bill


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes. Pure copper is still better.


----------

